# Loose stool after colonoscopy



## Aniuko (Oct 27, 2012)

My daughter had her colonoscopy two days ago and she has loose stools and the frequency is kind of an issue too. Is it normal? She has never had any diarrhoea as CD symptom so I don't supposed it is a sudden CD flare up, just after colonoscopy thing. Am I right? I kind of worry a bit...as always actually :wink:

Have a wonderful weekend,

Ania


----------



## Sascot (Oct 27, 2012)

I can't remember if my son had diarrhea or not.  I do remember him being in quite alot of pain and full of wind for a couple days.  Horrible stuff they give them for the colonoscopy!  Hope it went well.


----------



## upsetmom (Oct 27, 2012)

My daughter had diarrhea before she had the colonoscopy....then after the colonoscopy the diarrhea got a lot worse. 

We saw the doctor a week later and he put her on prednisone and it settled straight away.

When do you go back to the doctor?

I hope things settle down.


----------



## Patricia56 (Oct 27, 2012)

Probably just a combination of the prep and the scope if it's just loose stools and only been two days.

If it turns into full blown diarrhea especially if it smells bad, she gets a fever. or develops significant belly pain I would call the doctor right away, especially if she gets a fever over 101 or very severe diarrhea (3+/hour).

During a scope they pump the intestines full of air so they can see the inside layer of the colon. Just like you fill a balloon with air. That's why people often pass a lot of gas and have a lot of cramping following a scope. It can take a couple days or longer for this to pass and may also be part of why her stools are loose.

Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## DustyKat (Oct 27, 2012)

Matt suffered with loose stools for couple of days after his scope and I took it as being the follow on effects of the prep and the scope as it did settle. He also was not a diarrhoea kid. 

The thing I kept an eye on was that it didn't escalate and that it did start to abate. 

Due to the pumping in of the air he did suffer with the wind pains during the evening of the day of the scope but they were essentially gone the day after. 

Good luck and I hope things settle for your girl. :hug: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Aniuko (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! I know I said this again and again but...I am so glad I found you! What a relieve to write a question and get a few answers back really soon instead of me worrying like crazy and drinking too much wine!

Look like it is getting better, she had last loose stool 16 hours ago. I got her some german anti-diarrhoea probiotics and hope today will be a happier day...oh wait, it won't - Kasia had a MTX shot last night ! Oh well...tomorrow will be a happier day!

happy Sunday everybody

Ania


----------

